# Lets see your PFS!



## shane Wink

Ok i am intrigued by the pickle fork shooter and want to know more about it. I have read and watched a lot on how to shoot it but people are vague as to why they like it and it seems there are so many little variants to them too. So would you mind posting your PFS and tell me why you like it advantages or disadvantages? Thank

shane


----------



## Craftsman_Bill

Im curious to try one too. My Stress Ball design is close in scale to a PFS, it's the next logical step.


----------



## Aefr

I like the size, even though you could make it bigger. Its a cool design too, even though the pickle fork shooter could be alot of different things. This one is mine, my one and only. Its still a work in progress, but its beginning to take shape. Pros and con would probably be like any other.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I like the small nature of this type of shooter. My middle finger wraps around the "waist" and my thumb and index finger pinch the forks. Sometimes I forget it's in my cargo pocket. This is the one I'm learning to shoot with. I wanted something for BB's but now have tubes that are better suited for 1/4" steel.

It's made from 1/8" alu and red oak (from Home Depot) I think it's wise or at least it was for me to start with a shooter that was not that nice/expensive (fork hits aplenty). Now that I've got the hang of it I'm gonna make something better, well at least better looking anyhow.


----------



## shane Wink

those are both cool! thanks for sharing


----------



## shane Wink

Man i like that. I like simplistic functional things and your SS looks great !


----------



## leon13

It's more a "wrench " but you like PFS or not I like it


----------



## bunnybuster

Here is my PFS

I made it from rock maple.


----------



## sharp eye

I will like to add a pic to my post, how I do it?


----------



## shane Wink

I like that bunny buster. Very neat


----------



## Amarsbar

Wow that bunny buster is really nice!


----------



## mr. green

Here's one of mine, made by Ray (AZ Stinger).


----------



## treefork

View attachment 66049


Just received this one in a trade.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29718-altoid-shooter-in-carbon-fiber-and-aluminum-with-pics/#entry395710


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Here's mine although I never really got into it much. I shoot them gangsta style. I like this one though nice and small but I don't shoot them enough cause you really got to pay attention when you shoot them. So I think I'm going to sell this one. But they can be really fun.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 66068


This one is from Pawpawsailer. SWOPFS in black paper micarta.


----------



## Nelson

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:65528]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:65525]
[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1702]


----------



## Nelson

some of these


----------



## rockslinger

Here's one I gave away.



My Mesquite PFS with antler in handle


----------



## SmilingFury

Here are a couple made out of g-10:


----------



## shane Wink

One of these is definitely on my to do!


----------



## Chepo69




----------



## shane Wink

Man those naturals are just gorgeous


----------



## Chepo69




----------



## Aefr

I just made this one today. Its my new altoids PFS.


----------



## E.G.




----------



## Suffolkslingshots

Here is the only one I have in my range....I made one for myself and enjoy shooting it but am not that good with it.

I do think by using one it improves your shooting of other slingshots,I am ok with it at short distances but cannot hit much at 10M or further!

Love the fact it fits in pocket well and is very easy to carry,I think short bands are much better on a PFS but would like some tips from an experienced PFS shooter.


----------



## ash

I haven't made one of these in a long time: Picklebomb.

I have a couple of felt/epoxy picklebombs in progress and a few wooden ones cut out.


----------



## leon13

ash said:


> I haven't made one of these in a long time: Picklebomb.
> 
> I have a couple of felt/epoxy picklebombs in progress and a few wooden ones cut out.


Felt/epoxie hmmmmmmmmmm 
Cheers


----------



## wombat

I'm not really a PFS fan, but this is the only one I've been able to hit anything with.









With that said, I love my slightly larger version, the "JPS" !!


----------



## shane Wink

ash said:


> I haven't made one of these in a long time: Picklebomb.
> 
> I have a couple of felt/epoxy picklebombs in progress and a few wooden ones cut out.


I very much like the shape and thought put into this one!


----------



## Can-Opener

A pickle fork is small so it is easily pocketed. It is fun to shoot OTT. The design has blossomed in to so many variants that the actual defination of a PFS can easily be challenged by many. this shooter has a 1/2" fork gap so some may not consider it a true PFS I do not really care.  It is just super fun to shoot and they feel so good in your hand. Here is a picture of my best friend with mine.


----------



## shane Wink

So shooting one for the first time , just keep in mind to turn the pouch and get a consistent flip to avoid pinging my fingers or a fork?


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Wow can opener love the ergo on that design must feel great in the hand! Pretty much Shane just make sure to point the forks forward and make a speed bump facing up with the thumb that is holding the pouch and it will sail right over.


----------



## carboncopy

This one's from Pawpawsailor, great shooter!





  








PwP 12




__
carboncopy


__
May 23, 2014











  








PwP 8




__
carboncopy


__
May 23, 2014


----------



## CanH8r

Lee Silva PFS


----------



## CanH8r

CanOpener PFS'...


----------



## CanH8r

GKJ custom pfs...


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Holy cow canh8r those are gorgeous! That HDPE one is really cool looking and I love Lee's and GJK's too. Do you own all of these?


----------



## CanH8r

sharpshooterJD said:


> Holy cow canh8r those are gorgeous! That HDPE one is really cool looking and I love Lee's and GJK's too. Do you own all of these?


Yep... I sure do. In fact I own sooo many more! Love shooting them...


----------



## Quercusuber

This was the only PFS worthy of that name that I've made so far. It is now in the hands of a dear friend and terrific marksman, Arturito.


----------



## shane Wink

Quercusuber said:


> This was the only PFS worthy of that name that I've made so far. It is now in the hands of a dear friend and terrific marksman, Arturito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1535473_344975422327185_2447160803706005469_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10405480_344975155660545_2576563369365531115_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10533419_344975202327207_6526579093607148675_n.jpg


I saw this pfs in the pics at the top of the page and have to say it very nice and i like how it was carved.


----------



## D.Nelson

Bump. Post some more of your PFS!


----------



## Emitto

Anybody hunts with a PFS? Just wondering.

Cheers!

Emitto


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Emitto said:


> Anybody hunts with a PFS? Just wondering.
> Cheers!
> Emitto


I'll be honest, I can't get good with these things. With practice -& through intervals of frustration- I've gotten "ok" with them, but I can't ever see getting proficient enough for a kill-shot at distance from something...

...I'd be interested in knowing if anyone here is.

A while back, I had a challenge in place, whereby in order to win the prize, you'd have to earn the '10m' badge via pcs. Despite weeks up, only Treefork took a prize (I had 3 up for offer). I'd highly suspect AZstinger to be able to as well, but he chose not to enter.

I very much like the aesthetic, but falter in application.


----------



## shane Wink

I like the aesthetics of them alot as well but still , even turning the pouch, get fork and finger hits. When not hitting the forks I do fin I am more accurate with the PFS than some of the others I have tried .


----------



## flipgun

"I'll be honest, I can't get good with these things. With practice -& through intervals of frustration- I've gotten "ok" with them,"

I know what you mean. Some folks take to them like ducks to water. Me? No. As I have mentioned before, I got to the point where I was not getting fork hits with one. Which is a shame as they seem to be the only thing I can hit with one.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

flipgun said:


> "I'll be honest, I can't get good with these things. With practice -& through intervals of frustration- I've gotten "ok" with them,"[/size]
> 
> I know what you mean. Some folks take to them like ducks to water. Me? No. As I have mentioned before, I got to the point where I was not getting fork hits with one. Which is a shame as they seem to be the only thing I can hit with one. [/size]


LoL...what adds to the frustration is I'm a pretty damn good shot with everything else. And then these little bastards come along...


----------



## THWACK!

Craftsman_Bill said:


> Im curious to try one too. My Stress Ball design is close in scale to a PFS, it's the next logical step.


Your what?????


----------



## THWACK!

flipgun said:


> "I'll be honest, I can't get good with these things. With practice -& through intervals of frustration- I've gotten "ok" with them,"
> 
> I know what you mean. Some folks take to them like ducks to water. Me? No. As I have mentioned before, I got to the point where I was not getting fork hits with one. Which is a shame as they seem to be the only thing I can hit with one.


Now THAT'S funny!

Mike :wave:


----------



## THWACK!

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoL...what adds to the frustration is I'm a pretty **** good shot with everything else. And then these little bastards come along...


PFS = POW! Finger Shot!? :banghead: :banghead: :violin: :violin:


----------



## THWACK!

sharp eye said:


> I will like to add a pic to my post, how I do it?


Sorry, we don't know how you do it. Apparently it's one of those thing's that's been in your closet.

We know how we do it.

:hmm: :angrymod:


----------



## THWACK!

Aefr said:


> I just made this one today. Its my new altoids PFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids PFS 001.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids PFS 002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids PFS 003.jpg


Is it cold? Seems to be wearing a coat.

:screwy: :screwy:


----------



## THWACK!

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoL...what adds to the frustration is I'm a pretty **** good shot with everything else. And then these little bastards come along...


I've heard that they came in on a banana boat, undiscovered by the Department of Agriculture and their usually effective Beagles.

Once they hit American soil, they multiplied in droves, since all parking lot spaces were taken and condo commanders refused residency. They worked their way into the homes and hands of some slingshot affectionados, and into the mouths of Golden Retrievers. Those that survived canine teeth retaliated against the owners of said canines by hitting forks, fingers, and toilet bowls, However, some folks took a liking to the little miscreants, accepted their inherent faults, and found ways to avoid aforementioned carnage. Some even became relatively "accurate" with them, after sufficient taming of the little beasts, applications of TiteBond II, and finger pushups.

And that's where it stands...

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK!

Can-Opener said:


> A pickle fork is small so it is easily pocketed. It is fun to shoot OTT. The design has blossomed in to so many variants that the actual defination of a PFS can easily be challenged by many. this shooter has a 1/2" fork gap so some may not consider it a true PFS I do not really care.  It is just super fun to shoot and they feel so good in your hand. Here is a picture of my best friend with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6729.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6445.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6449.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6462.JPG


WOW!!! WOW!!!

5 THWACK!AWARDS!!!!


----------



## THWACK!

shane Wink said:


> Man those naturals are just gorgeous


 :angrymod: :angrymod:

Actually, I'd have to admit that I've said the same thing a couple of times.


----------



## THWACK!

shane Wink said:


> So shooting one for the first time , just keep in mind to turn the pouch and get a consistent flip to avoid pinging my fingers or a fork?


One additional step:

Pray.


----------



## D.Nelson

You shouldn't have to flip at all using a speed bump method...

More pictures!


----------



## fsimpson

two i made that are crude but effective . i like the one with flat bands best . canting the frame forward seems to help the `flip` motion, and pulling back center

body (not cheek or ear ) and using small ammo seems to help also . i don`t twist the pouch . one i made i got so many

fork hits with it i threw it away , cause i was afraid i was going to get hurt with it --------


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is one I've made since this tread started. For me to shoot this style I have to twist & tweak the pouch. I forget every so often and send one sailing off the fork.


----------



## shane Wink

I have one in the shape of the pickle bomb thats made from a plate of titanium i had in the shop. I need to finish it up and color it.


----------



## Lee Silva

D.Nelson said:


> You shouldn't have to flip at all using a speed bump method...
> 
> More pictures!


Tru dat, D! As far as i'm concerned, the controlled release that consistently hops the fork, paddle, block of wood,* IS THE P.F.S!!!*


----------



## bigron

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is one I've made since this tread started. For me to shoot this style I have to twist & tweak the pouch. I forget every so often and send one sailing off the fork.


that is freakin sweet :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## THWACK!

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is one I've made since this tread started. For me to shoot this style I have to twist & tweak the pouch. I forget every so often and send one sailing off the fork.


WOW, beautiful!

5THWACK!Awards


----------



## D.Nelson

Lee Silva said:


> D.Nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to flip at all using a speed bump method...
> 
> More pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Tru dat, D! As far as i'm concerned, the controlled release that consistently hops the fork, paddle, block of wood,* IS THE P.F.S!!!*
Click to expand...

Speaking of which, I need one of yours! Talk about a PFS you could bring to the grave!


----------



## D.Nelson

Awaiting that little black HDPE pfs with the finger loop you designed to show up on Simple Shot!


----------



## Lee Silva

D.Nelson said:


> Awaiting that little black HDPE pfs with the finger loop you designed to show up on Simple Shot!


Oh man, the "Dragon Pickle"!!! You're gonna love it! At least I hope you do... Thing really turned out phenomenal. Got to let me know what you think.. Won't have to wait much longer, so keep your eyes peeled.. Only like ten in the first batch, and I have no idea how they are going to be received..


----------



## D.Nelson

Checking multiple times a day! Haha.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lee Silva said:


> D.Nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting that little black HDPE pfs with the finger loop you designed to show up on Simple Shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, the "Dragon Pickle"!!! You're gonna love it! At least I hope you do... Thing really turned out phenomenal. Got to let me know what you think.. Won't have to wait much longer, so keep your eyes peeled.. Only like ten in the first batch, and I have no idea how they are going to be received..
Click to expand...

I want one...
...the back of my hand doesn't, but I do...


----------



## Onyx

At the last ECSC I won a beautiful PFS (as a door prize). Couldn't wait to try it out in my basement. Three fork hits in the first five shots. That ruined a real beauty. The two other shots went wild, and I mean wild...the walls can attest to that.

Admittedly it was my first attempt with this kind of catty. The experience was enough to discourage me from further trials.

One more to add to a growing collection of unusable or neglected ones (and I have many).

PFS's are, in my opinion, niche products in the slingshot world. Their appeal is unmistakable, but from a marksmanship standpoint, the learning curve is steep.

That said. I would love to know who donated this gorgeous shooter and thank the artist. The piece, although damaged because of my inexperience, stands out in the collection, unique and proud.


----------



## Lee Silva

View attachment 70768
SSF, This is my "Little Bob".... Little Bob., this is SSF.... Little Bob is my very first WOOD "Otter" fork. He's made from orange wood, and finished with super glue.






When fitted with extra long "plugs" (latex tubing with airsoft balls for a positive stop) the Otter attachment actually helps the shot clear the fork by slightly elevating the bands when drawn and thus elevating the balls trajectory. Upon release, the memory of the rubber plugs springs them upwards as well. By no means, are these characteristics something I'd call a cure for fork hits, but the influence is significant. Maybe even more so than the influence of the common tube "Sleeves" so many swear by.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

I think they're fun...


----------



## shane Wink

Lee that looks sweet!


----------



## D.Nelson

Very fun, functional works of art they are. Something about a PFS small stature and simplicity just does it for me.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I do not shoot them much but here is the one I do shoot when I do.


----------



## D.Nelson

Peppermack makes incredible shooters that's for sure.


----------



## slinger16

After the other day of successful shooting Ive really come to love this slingshot. The whole 2 bags of ammo I shot not one fork hit or hand hit. Thats a great feeling lol


----------



## Emitto

Lee Silva said:


> 100_2521.JPGSSF, This is my "Little Bob".... Little Bob., this is SSF.... Little Bob is my very first WOOD "Otter" fork. He's made from orange wood, and finished with super glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2524.JPG When fitted with extra long "plugs" (latex tubing with airsoft balls for a positive stop) the Otter attachment actually helps the shot clear the fork by slightly elevating the bands when drawn and thus elevating the balls trajectory. Upon release, the memory of the rubber plugs springs them upwards as well. By no means, are these characteristics something I'd call a cure for fork hits, but the influence is significant. Maybe even more so than the influence of the common tube "Sleeves" so many swear by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2526.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2527.JPG


That's awesome mate, I might have to try the attachment on some of my small naturals!

Cheers!

PCP!


----------



## Teamkazm

http://imgur.com/w6rvHfl

My first slingshot :")
Kinda rough but I likes it


----------



## peppermack

Man S.S. Slinger. That is an old one.


----------



## Nicholson

I had to try this out! Thanks treefork I can post pictures now!!!
So many times I wanted to post pictures but didn't know how. This PFS I got from cap'n joe, loads of fun shooting marbles. Tried cutting cards with it but just got card rips no complete card cuts...yet


----------



## YHY slinger

This is my mini pfs made from 18mm birch plywood.


----------



## tyrone8511

Hi Guys

Well I have posted these pics before, but I think I should add it to this thread, here is my PFS it is made to the same measurements as the OPFS.

























Shoots pretty nice if I am trying to hit a soccer ball :what:

Tyrone


----------



## Ole Man Dan

I'm a fan of the PFS. I don't shoot one especially well, but they are small, handy to carry and fun to shoot.

*You will shoot it more if its with you...*

Shooting the PFS also is similar to the old stick shooters my Grandfather made and shot so well.

(My Nephew has mine now, I don't really expect to see it again)

*My plans are to make a PFS, a Stick Shooter, and make a Gypsy Tab Natural Fork, sometime this Spring.*

I recently finished a large natural fork that I dressed up with flat bands.

I've made several ring shooters for tubes this year. (Guess these are my favorites)


----------



## flipgun

I thought I had contributed a photo to this. Guess not.


----------



## tyrone8511

very nice flipgun I wouldn't mind carrying that 1 around


----------



## PorkChopSling

View attachment 75219
Btoon slimpickin
View attachment 75220
View attachment 75221
1/4" ply with exotic veneers lam and a in progress zebra wood one. I like to make PFS but have yet to master shooting it


----------



## GHT

Here is what I'm using, I like making shooters but have grown bored of sanding, so now concentrating on using forks that are ready to go...ish.


----------



## fsimpson

GHT said:


> Here is what I'm using, I like making shooters but have grown bored of sanding, so now concentrating on using forks that are ready to go...ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150205_154534.jpg


looks nice , original and shootable -good work !! i saved a picture for a future try on a natural pfs ---


----------



## bigron

GHT said:


> Here is what I'm using, I like making shooters but have grown bored of sanding, so now concentrating on using forks that are ready to go...ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150205_154534.jpg


i think that looks cool,i really like it,well done man :thumbsup:


----------



## GHT

fsimpson said:


> GHT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I'm using, I like making shooters but have grown bored of sanding, so now concentrating on using forks that are ready to go...ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150205_154534.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice , original and shootable -good work !! i saved a picture for a future try on a natural pfs ---
Click to expand...




bigron said:


> GHT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I'm using, I like making shooters but have grown bored of sanding, so now concentrating on using forks that are ready to go...ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150205_154534.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> i think that looks cool,i really like it,well done man :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Poiema

Got it. Thanks. :cookie:


----------



## Poiema

Lee Silva said:


> D.Nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting that little black HDPE pfs with the finger loop you designed to show up on Simple Shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, *the "Dragon Pickle"!!!* *You're gonna love it! *At least I hope you do... Thing really turned out phenomenal. Got to let me know what you think.. Won't have to wait much longer, so keep your eyes peeled.. Only like ten in the first batch, and I have no idea how they are going to be received..
Click to expand...




Lee Silva said:


> 100_2521.JPGSSF, This is my "Little Bob".... Little Bob., this is SSF.... Little Bob is *my very first WOOD "Otter" fork*. He's made from orange wood, and finished with super glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2524.JPG When* fitted with extra long "plugs"* (latex tubing with airsoft balls for a positive stop) the *Otter attachment actually helps the shot clear the fork by slightly elevating the bands when drawn and thus elevating the balls trajectory*. Upon release, the memory of the rubber plugs springs them upwards as well. By no means, are these characteristics something I'd call a cure for fork hits, but the influence is significant. Maybe even more so than the influence of the common tube "Sleeves" so many swear by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2526.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2527.JPG


The *"Dragon Pickle"!!!*? Uh oh! I missed something again*!*

Would LOVE to be able to drill holes in my little forks. But forget about power tools. I would seriously injure myself. I think I need something like a hand drill? Guy at the store told me I was visiting the wrong century.







I guess we don't make such a tool.


----------



## Lee Silva

Poiema said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.Nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting that little black HDPE pfs with the finger loop you designed to show up on Simple Shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, *the "Dragon Pickle"!!!* *You're gonna love it! *At least I hope you do... Thing really turned out phenomenal. Got to let me know what you think.. Won't have to wait much longer, so keep your eyes peeled.. Only like ten in the first batch, and I have no idea how they are going to be received..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2521.JPGSSF, This is my "Little Bob".... Little Bob., this is SSF.... Little Bob is *my very first WOOD "Otter" fork*. He's made from orange wood, and finished with super glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2524.JPG When* fitted with extra long "plugs"* (latex tubing with airsoft balls for a positive stop) the *Otter attachment actually helps the shot clear the fork by slightly elevating the bands when drawn and thus elevating the balls trajectory*. Upon release, the memory of the rubber plugs springs them upwards as well. By no means, are these characteristics something I'd call a cure for fork hits, but the influence is significant. Maybe even more so than the influence of the common tube "Sleeves" so many swear by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2526.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2527.JPG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *"Dragon Pickle"!!!*? Uh oh! I missed something again*!*
> 
> Would LOVE to be able to drill holes in my little forks. But forget about power tools. I would seriously injure myself. I think I need something like a hand drill? Guy at the store told me I was visiting the wrong century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we don't make such a tool.
Click to expand...

You're like one of the best brains i know! Your recent exhibition of that beautifully handcrafted catty is solid proof of your Big brain's ability to communicate (quite well!!) with your pinchers! I call "BS"!!! X2 "BS"!! Cause that guy at the store is full of "IT" as well . Hand drills still exist. Most have only tiny (Jewelry design) sort of capacity. great if you can find one, but you really just need to get a decent handheld drill, and activate that sexy-big prefrontal cortex you's so very blessed with!!


----------



## Imperial

Poiema said:


> Would LOVE to be able to drill holes in my little forks. But forget about power tools. I would seriously injure myself. I think I need something like a hand drill? Guy at the store told me I was visiting the wrong century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we don't make such a tool.


a screwdriver with a hex shank for drill bits and drill bits with hex shanks make a good hand drill. or a crescent wrench with the bit the size of the shanks will also work.


----------



## shale0007

Here is a pic of a little DIY kit (from Eric over at Metro Grade Goods) that I built this past weekend


----------



## bigron

shale0007 said:


> Here is a pic of a little DIY kit (from Eric over at Metro Grade Goods) that I built this past weekend


that turned out great is that your first build because that is sweet :king:


----------



## Lee Silva

I just couldn't help myself!! I know I already introduced you all to "Little Bob" as my PFS, but this early "Ocularis" mutation is a favorite of mine and had to share it! This is "Campbell" one of the first "Boneheads" pulled from the fire..


----------



## leon13

Lee Silva said:


> ocularis - 7.jpg
> I just couldn't help myself!! I know I already introduced you all to "Little Bob" as my PFS, but this early "Ocularis" mutation is a favorite of mine and had to share it! This is "Campbell" one of the first "Boneheads" pulled from the fire..


oh gosh that's me !!!! lol that's so cool thanks for sharing 
Cheers


----------



## bigron

Lee Silva said:


> ocularis - 7.jpg
> 
> I just couldn't help myself!! I know I already introduced you all to "Little Bob" as my PFS, but this early "Ocularis" mutation is a favorite of mine and had to share it! This is "Campbell" one of the first "Boneheads" pulled from the fire..


that is just plain old fashioned bad a55 right there that how my buddy lee makes a pickle :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## DougDynasty

Daaaanng LEE ! How is it possible for one person to be this talented? !?!!!?? Seriously you got the skillz bro. Amazing. Breathtaking


----------



## Emitto

My brotha, Love the marbles inside the hose for plugs! love the way you think outside the box!

Cheers mate!

E.


----------



## Lee Silva

Emitto said:


> My brotha, Love the marbles inside the hose for plugs! love the way you think outside the box!
> 
> Cheers mate!
> 
> E


Hehehe... I really wish that I could sell em this way! worked great for me, but I only survived it because I knew enough to be scared as he(( of it!!! Hehehe


----------



## Metropolicity

I have been rocking this Taser PFS for the last little while. Some amber tubes for some sweet bb action.

I can shoot with gangster with the tabs folded back when drawn, and shoot it soft style with the tabs inline with the tubes. I took the sight bridge off, it was more of a proof of concept.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Metro did you post the Iron Man nibbler? I love that one.


----------



## Metropolicity

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Metro did you post the Iron Man nibbler? I love that one.


Oh! Good call! Here she is.


----------



## AZ Stinger

First OPFS


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is my latest. Based on the wasply.


----------



## rubberpower

If you want to know about a PF check out the man that started it all. He is on You Tube called pfshooter. Just type in pickle fork slingshot. After looking at what can be done then you you will know what people shoot them.


----------



## bigron

rubberpower said:


> If you want to know about a PF check out the man that started it all. He is on You Tube called pfshooter. Just type in pickle fork slingshot. After looking at what can be done then you you will know what people shoot them.


yea we all know him here some of us know him personally,like the guy that posted the picture of the original pattern pic AZ stinger and quite a few others


----------

